# Jig w/ one or two hook??



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

when you are jigging, do you use one assist hook or two??


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

one


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shimano made bad influence when they introduced Butterfly Jigging System with two hooks on a jig. One big hook is the way to go.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

ksong said:


> Shimano made bad influence when they introduced Butterfly Jigging System with two hooks on a jig. One big hook is the way to go.


I was gonna say one. Now I'm certain, one.

Steve


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yea i thought one would be better, thanks!!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

We sell our jigs with 2 so you can choose. I personally use 1


----------

